# [bash]Wie Zeilennummerierung in txt Datei einfügen?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann man den in ein txt file Zeilennummern einfügen?

Ich habe hier eine Datei mit mehreren tausend Zeile und bräuche vor jeder Zeile die Zeilennummer, gefolgt von einem Gleichheitszeichen.

Also quasi so:

1=foo

2=blabla

3=usw.....

Wie macht man denn so etwas am besten?

----------

## Knieper

```
awk '{print NR"="$0}' test.txt
```

----------

## 3PO

1000 THX @ Knieper,

funktioniert einwandfrei.  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

```
man nl
```

----------

## 3PO

@ toralf,

"man nl" bringt nur etwas, wenn man weiss, dass es "nl" gibt.   :Laughing: 

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.  :Wink: 

```
nl -s "=" /tmp/test.txt
```

funktioniert auch.

----------

## Knieper

Bei nl muss man immer mit den Parametern aufpassen. Beinahe äquivalent zum awk-Ausdruck wäre:

```
nl -nln -ha -ba -fa -s= -w1 test.txt
```

(Vergleiche Leerzeilen, führende Leerzeichen...)

----------

## toralf

jo - jetzt geht's los ...

Der sed - Liebhaber guckthier http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt und macht 

```
cat <filename> | sed = | sed 'N;s/\n/=/'
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## papahuhn

```
perl -pe '$_="$.=$_"' test.txt
```

----------

## Knieper

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Der sed - Liebhaber

 

Wäre grep flexibler, ginge es auch ohne sed:

```
grep -n "^.*$" test.txt | sed 's/:/=/'
```

blöderweise ist der Separator auf ":" beschränkt.

----------

## l3u

Das ist der Grund, warum ich Gentoo und das Forum so liebe :-D

----------

## schmidicom

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Das ist der Grund, warum ich Gentoo und das Forum so liebe 

 

Naja viele Lösungen für ein und das selbe Problem zu haben hat nicht nur Vorteile sondern manchmal auch Nachteile wie ich finde.

----------

## papahuhn

Außerdem ist diese Vielfalt möglicher Lösungen nicht Gentoo zu verdanken.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Aber den Leuten, die Gentoo nutzen ;-)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wie kann man den in ein txt file Zeilennummern einfügen?
> 
> Ich habe hier eine Datei mit mehreren tausend Zeile und bräuche vor jeder Zeile die Zeilennummer, gefolgt von einem Gleichheitszeichen.
> ...

 

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Gleichheitszeichen sein soll und z.B. ein Doppelpunkt auch geht kannst du grep verwenden.

```
grep -n '$' meinfile
```

```
grep -n '$' meinfile

1:Ich bin Zeile 1

2:Ich die zweite

3:etc

```

----------

## Knieper

Das hatten wir schon...

----------

